# Airman Vintage V- how many owners here?



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

What #s are here on this forum. How about an unofficial "registry"?

So far I've seen #61, #125, #70 here.

sound off! 

wemedge

Just for fun- here is an unofficial tabulation from the posts below so far:

nvx_d (damien) #2
johnlennonsbug #10
horric88 #18
johnliley #33.
TurboPhil #55. 
Dennis Smith #57
marcadrian #61 
Dave E #70 
Justice #85
jo.st: #125 
Zennmaster: #132


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I used to have one. I think it was #58. The "V" was the best looking watch I ever owned. By far the prettiest...on the level with the Cosmonaute. The detail work on it was spectacular, and not evident on most photos of the watch. Alas, 36mm was just too small for me.

I'm getting an SST06. Hopefully its 44mm won't be too large.

Glycine!....Start making more 40-42mm Airmans!! ;-)


----------



## Timothy Patrick (Feb 9, 2006)

_*I couldn't agree more.* I was particularly impressed with the Vintage V and made some inquiries here before the great meltdown of February. As I have a 7.5 inch wrist which sometimes swells to 7 3/4 inches, the 36mm is just way too small. I have a Citizen eco-drive promaster tough which is 39mm across and it looks small at times.

I would love to see Glycine make the vintage V or even a remake of the original 50's - 60's style airman in a 42mm size or even a 44mm. My Sinn U2 is 44mm and looks perfect on my wrist.

I do like the 12 noon on top though. I think this is more practical and easier to read.

cheers._


----------



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

wemedge said:


> I ordered mine yesterday from redfingerprint.com, keeping fingers crossed for safe delivery.
> 
> What #s are here on this forum. How about an unofficial "registry"?
> 
> ...


#132 present and accounted for!

I agree that the Vintage V is the best looking execution of any 24-hour watch that I have seen. That said, I find that if I know I'm going somewhere where _quickly_ telling time is important, I'll take my "purist" modified MLV, which is incredibly easy to read, and 42mm.

At 6.75 inches at the wrist, the V is about as small as I can go before it starts to look funny.

Then again, the iriginal Airman was 36mm, and all the issued watches from WWII (on the allied side at least) were 36mm or less. I can't imagine telling a Paratrooper in Norandy that he looked silly because of his tiny watch!

I figure I'll keep the Vintage V until it's time to pass it on to my daughter (she's currently 10 months old, and I figure it'll make a good gift when she gets her pilot's licence!).

And by the way, is the watch in question the Vintage "vee" or the Vintage "five"? I've only dealt with it in text form.

Enjoy!

-Michael


----------



## jo.st (Apr 30, 2005)

Great idea!

#125 is owned by me (jo.st) and is located in Göteborg, Sweden.

I can post pictures to prove it. ;-) 

rgds,
/joakim


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

Yep, number 70 is mine! Beautiful little watch, and very accurate (plus I love the 12 on top layout). I was just thinking that I might get it out to wear tomorrow...


----------



## jo.st (Apr 30, 2005)

Zennmaster said:


> And by the way, is the watch in question the Vintage "vee" or the Vintage "five"? I've only dealt with it in text form.


My guess is V as in Roman numeral five, the "V" on the dial has "notches". Further more I would assume that this is the fifth generation, or fifth model of this size?

Is Andree och John around? They can most of the time make qualified guesses or even have the answer. ;-)

Had my Airman 8 today, will wear my Vintage V as this weeks friday watch.

rgds,
/joakim


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

And here's No. 70, wearing it as my Friday watch:


----------



## rgp (Mar 10, 2006)

I wanted to be an owner of the Vintage V and the Airman Special...except one was too small and one was too big.

I really wish Glycine would issue these watches in a 40-42 mm size.

Richard


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Airman Vintage V- Just arrived!*

Got mine today! picked it up at Fedex...

085/150.

I've just adjusted and am wearing it on the rubber strap. I like it a lot, except on mine there is a bit of play on the rotating bezel even after I tighten the adjustment crown. Anyone else have this problem on theirs?

Other than that, it is a nice watch.

wmedge.


----------



## jo.st (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Airman Vintage V- Just arrived!*



wemedge said:


> Got mine today! picked it up at Fedex...
> 
> 085/150.
> 
> ...


wmedge, congrats to your new watch and welcome along as a Airman owner!

I have the same problem. I find it helps to align or ajust the piece of metal between the screw and the bezel. That locking piece is not always in the right position. Hope this helps.

rgds,
/joakim


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Airman Vintage V- Just arrived!*



jo.st said:


> wmedge, congrats to your new watch and welcome along as a Airman owner!
> 
> I have the same problem. I find it helps to align or ajust the piece of metal between the screw and the bezel. That locking piece is not always in the right position. Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Joakim, thanks for the tip. It helps.

I also ended up carefully popping off the bezel and lining the inside of the bezel with a strip of electrical tape. It eliminates the play in
the bezel and gives it a nice resistance when turning it.

regards,
wemedge


----------



## jo.st (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Airman Vintage V- Just arrived!*



wemedge said:


> I also ended up carefully popping off the bezel and lining the inside of the bezel with a strip of electrical tape.


How did you do to pop of the bezel?

/joakim


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Airman Vintage V- Just arrived!*



jo.st said:


> How did you do to pop of the bezel?
> 
> /joakim


I did it by inserting my swiss army blade lengthwise between the bezel and the case and gently twisting it. The bezel came off easily on mine. I did it very carefully, so no marks. If you wrap some plastic around the blade it will also help prevent marking.

When you are finished with it, equal pressure on several edges to pop it back on.

I was a little disappointed with the bezel fit; for a limited edition (or any Glycine), the machining tolerances should have been tighter.

wemedge


----------



## marcadrian (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi forum friends, I have # 61 and love the watch, it is perfect for my size, I have a small wrist. I do have a huge complaint about the green rubber strap, it is unbereable to wear as the way it is designed, it pushes the buckle against your wrist and makes it painful to wear, so i substituted the band for a nice leather band.

I find it a really great design an so easy to wear.

cheers.


----------



## johnliley (Feb 24, 2006)

I have #33.

JL


----------



## johnlennonsbug (Jul 30, 2006)

And I have #10. The dial is a little difficult to read with my glasses on, so I'm thinking of getting a larger dial 24.


----------



## TurboPhil (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Airman Vintage V- how many owners here? Arrived!*

I just rec'd number 55. It is NEW condition, still had the plastic on the back. While I'm atleast the 3rd owner, I still received both the wood box and the paper box it came in, plus papers, the price tag, and both bands. I probably paid too much, but that's OK:-!

This is the best watch I've ever owned and perfect for my smaller wrist.

Best,

Phil

PS- I have the loose bezel issue too...:roll:


----------



## horric88 (Jul 16, 2006)

Grretings from Singapore, just got a no: 18 and there is a 144 still on sale. Cheers.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

I've tabulated the replies so far (see first post). I will update as more Vintage V owners sound off!

Thanks for all the replies!|>

wemedge


----------



## marcadrian (Feb 12, 2006)

I have this idea that the Vintage V isn't really called Vintage 5, but that the triangle and line that seem to be a V are really a reference to the use of the classic traingular hour marker of the original glicine airman. Maybe I read too many semioticians. Anyone really know?

cheers

marcadrian


----------



## nvx_d (Dec 15, 2006)

I have the #002

:silver


Damien

Airman MLV (#271/500)
Airman Vintage (#002/150)​


----------



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

nvx_d said:


> I have the #002
> 
> :silver
> 
> ...


Hi Damien, and welcome to the fora and also to the Vintage V club!

I saw your watch at auction on the Bay, it looks like a nice example. Congratulations! I also noticed you got the bracelet, yes?

The same seller was also selling a modern Airman Special (the 46mm version with the blue degrade dial). I was sorely tempted, but alas, the budget was shot:---(...

Anyway, I see you have an MLV as well, which is another of my Airman collection. I actually bought the VV and the MLV at the same time, since I couldn't decide between them (thus shooting the budget:---().

Enjoy!

-Michael


----------



## nvx_d (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Michael

I won this watch on a eBay auction, it came with 4 bracelets (black and brown leather, kaki rubber and steel).

I want to modify my MLV to a "purist". I contacted Falcon watch but I'm still waiting for a responce about the price and delay. Do you have this informations ?

I have also a Bell & Ross type Démineur, but only because I'm Bomb Squad for the gouvernement in France.

Damien


----------



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

nvx_d said:


> Hi Michael
> 
> I won this watch on a eBay auction, it came with 4 bracelets (black and brown leather, kaki rubber and steel).


Right, generally, that would be consdidered a braelet and three straps. The Vintage V normally came from Glycine with just the green rubber and tan leather sraps with signed buckles. I think the steel bracelet that you got was probably from an Airman 8, which is the same case as the Vintage V. In any case, it's a nice addition, especially since my Glycine sources tell me that such a bracelet is nolonger being manufactured.



nvx_d said:


> I want to modify my MLV to a "purist". I contacted Falcon watch but I'm still waiting for a responce about the price and delay. Do you have this informations ?


As a matter of fact, I do. As it turns out, I own what I believe to be the only purist-modified MLV in existance (so far!). I had the mod done by Werner Seigrist at Falcon watch, and it cost me about $150.00 altogether, including shipping and insurance both ways. The tricky part about it is that Glycine does not make an hour hand for the MLV that fits directly onto to GMT spindle, so Werner took an hour hand from an Airman 2000 and simply painted it black. You can see the difference in strong sunlight, but that's about it.

Enjoy!

-Michael

(Vintage V #132/150, MLV 249/500, D24 48/300)


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes, I sure did have #58, though i sold it a while ago. Absolutley loved everything about the watch, except a tad too small for my taste.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi damien:

#2 updated on the unofficial Vintage V "Registry" :-!

regards, 
wemedge


----------



## jo.st (Apr 30, 2005)

nvx_d said:


> I have the #002
> 
> :silver
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard Damien!

There is still one NIB Vintage V for sale here in Sweden at a AD/B&M-shop with a net site.
rgds,
/joakim


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

Ralf Haffner had one for sale recently (might still have), which is where I got mine, so there are still a few out there in boxes awaiting their first wrist...


----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm looking to buy one of these, new or used.
Does anybody know where I can find one?
Jo.st, I cant find the web site for AD/B&M-shop.
Dave E, how do I get in touch with Ralf Haffner?
:thanks


----------



## jo.st (Apr 30, 2005)

Justice said:


> Jo.st, I cant find the web site for AD/B&M-shop.


http://www.urtid.com/shop/

Or e-mail Mike at info(a)urtid.com , if you'r in a hurry ;-) phone him : +46 416 24282. He is one hour east of GMT; CET.

If his last Vintage V is gone call the Swedish agent: Tidena Watch +46 31 890100. I can assist as middle man if needed.

rgds,
/joakim


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Justice-

pm'd you.

wemedge


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

Justice said:


> Dave E, how do I get in touch with Ralf Haffner?
> :thanks


www.watch.de

There's one currently in their stock at: http://www.watch.de/cgi-bin/index.pl?lang=2


----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2007)

I am the new custodian of #085.
Thanks Wemedge! 
This watch is beautiful. Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

Justice said:


> I am the new custodian of #085.


Congratulations, and welcome to the club!

-Michael


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Justice said:


> I am the new custodian of #085.
> Thanks Wemedge!
> This watch is beautiful. Pictures don't do it justice.


Thank you, Justice.

Hard to let it go...enjoy.

wemedge


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

Number 25/150! Arrived on Friday. I was so careful with it taking it out of the box, but within 2 minutes, it had a scratch on the bezel! I swear it was physically impossible!! Oh well, it can't be seen unless inspected closely. At least it's the bezel and not the main case. So after playing with it for a day, and trying every possible strap combination, I settled on a grey NATO from Timefactors, which seems to compliment the dial vial well for me. I think the rubber strap was very comfy, but it didn't quite do it for me. NATO isn't the most comfortable, but I'll forgive it because of the looks lol Here are some photos. Overall I'm very happy with the watch. The bezel feels a little flimsy, but it's very practical how one can lock it down. Love the 12 on top and 24 hour time! It was very hard to take pictures of this watch.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Plisken's pics...


----------



## jo.st (Apr 30, 2005)

Congrats Plissken!

I wanted no. 25 but it was gone when I pulled the trigger. Glad to see it is in good hands and has a good home. 

I got no. 125, a good number as well.

rgds,
/joakim


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

Hej Joakim

Sorry I beat you to it. 2 Swedes after the same watch! Congrats on number 125! Wear in good health.

I'll post some more pics at some point soon.

Cheers


Patrik


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

OK guys,
I bought my old V back again. 
#057 (not 058 as I reported earlier).


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Dennis:

Record amended!

wemedge


----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2007)

Dennis, 
What kind of bracelet is on your Vintage-V in the last picture?


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Justice,
That's a Marathon SAR bracelet with aftermarket 20mm oyster endpieces that I cobbled together to give the watch a different, slightly more chunky look.


----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2007)

Dennis Smith said:


> Hi Justice,
> That's a Marathon SAR bracelet with aftermarket 20mm oyster endpieces that I cobbled together to give the watch a different, slightly more chunky look.


I think we have pretty simular tastes.
I also have a Marathon TSAR with the SS bracelet!

I just got this bracelet from fellow WUS member Backfill. Thanks Phil!
Sorry about the picture. I really need to get a tripod.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes! That looks great!

Here's another pic from yesterday...
The AeroCompax is trying to fit in with the rest of the 12 on top crowd by posing upside down...


----------



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

Dennis Smith said:


> Yes! That looks great!
> 
> Here's another pic from yesterday...
> The AeroCompax is trying to fit in with the rest of the 12 on top crowd by posing upside down...


For -just- a second, you had me! And actually, if you were to put the bracelet on upside-down... After all, your Breitling has the winding crown on the left side...


----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, I've always been a steel bracelet kind of guy, but I just got this Di-modell rally strap...










Really nice quality and comfy strap. :-! 
I think it also gives the Vintage-V a nice sporty look.:gold


----------



## jtsai (Oct 22, 2006)

Anyone interested in letting go of their Vintage V or know where there is some remaining NOS? I posted a WTB, but so far no bites.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## jo.st (Apr 30, 2005)

jtsai said:


> Anyone interested in letting go of their Vintage V or know where there is some remaining NOS? I posted a WTB, but so far no bites.
> 
> Cheers, Joe


Try Werner Siegrist at www.falconwatch.com, he might have since the his site still has the watch.

Otherwise check http://www.glycine.ch/e/distribution/distribution.e.jsp to find a AD close to you and give them a phone call and/or email. Have seen a Vintage V on fleaBay a while ago.

rgds,
/joakim


----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2007)

The last Vintage-V I saw on ebay was #37 in February.
Sold for $1650 usd.
I don't think there are any left at any of the AD.


----------



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

Justice - Say it isn't so! Is this you???

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-limited-ed...7QQihZ008QQcategoryZ31387QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If it is, condolences, my brother! :-(

-Michael


----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes that's my watch being sold. 
I thought it would be the wise thing to do considering the watch spends most of the time in it's case. I'm just too paranoid about wearing it and scratching a limited edition watch.
Having said that, I've been feeling sick about my decision ever since the auction started.


----------



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

Justice said:


> Having said that, I've been feeling sick about my decision ever since the auction started.


I understand...

Let me know if you need someone to shill up the bid;-)...

-Michael


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

Always a bummer having to sell :-( 

(I went to Prince Rupert for a couple of days years ago, absolutely beautiful part of the world!)


----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2007)

It was a hard decision to sell, but I cancelled the ebay auction and sold it to a fellow Watchuseek member.
At least now I know it's in good hands.

- Jake


----------



## 50kopek (Feb 4, 2007)

I can sympathise with Justice's sentiments. On the other hand, I am now the very happy owner of #85. I have never spent this much money on a watch, but I have never seen a better looking watch either. I will wear it with pride, but very carefully.
Are there any other owners from the Netherlands here, or can I brag about being the only one?


----------



## bestak (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello

i bought one here from WUS Sales corner, i bought it from dibetu :-!
I have the Nr 128 :-d


----------



## 50kopek (Feb 4, 2007)

I am looking for a black leather strap for my V. Perhaps something flieger-like with white stitching or something similar to the rally strap in Justice's picture. Any suggestions?


----------



## jo.st (Apr 30, 2005)

How about a Di Modell Tornado?

Have this one on my Airman 8. It looks very aviator-ish. :-!









picture nicked from www.watchworx.co.uk , without asking...

It works better on a mid or large wrist, it's almost to long for my matchstick arms. Very cool and different strap.

cheers,
/joakim


----------



## 50kopek (Feb 4, 2007)

:thanks I'm not sure how to look at that...:-s Looks good, but as you said, it's probably better suited for a larger watch or wrist (mine's pretty small too). I think I may need something a bit simpler.


----------



## snapper seven (Aug 21, 2007)

Better make a change to the list...I've just bought #70 from Dave E...and very happy I am too! :-!

SS


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

snapper seven said:


> Better make a change to the list...I've just bought #70 from Dave E...and very happy I am too! :-!
> 
> SS


Yep, #70 has a new owner, I suspect I'll end up missing it :--)


----------



## snapper seven (Aug 21, 2007)

Ha I'm sure you'll find a way to compensate for the loss Dave! ;-)

SS


----------



## Jerry Stamps (Feb 12, 2006)

#33 has a new owner, too. Thudguy


----------



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

Congrats, Jerry!

Knowing how much you enjoy the original Airman, I know how much you enjoy this one as well. Wear it in good health!

-Michael


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Sigh, I feel sad every time I look at this thread...had to sell mine last year and am really missing it....:-( 

still have my d-24 and 46mm airman, at least.

wemedge


----------



## gunner (Jan 2, 2008)

Very happy new owner of number 125 here. Still deciding what strap/bracelet to put it on...


----------



## jo.st (Apr 30, 2005)

gunner said:


> Very happy new owner of number 125 here. Still deciding what strap/bracelet to put it on...


Formerly on my wrist. Appears to be in good hands. :-!
I had it on NATO Bond-strap from time to time. They greyishness was a good match to the gray on the dial.

Where is it nowadays, geographically?

/joakim


----------



## gunner (Jan 2, 2008)

It made the long trip from Sweden to London over the weekend. How long ago did you sell...?


----------



## jo.st (Apr 30, 2005)

gunner said:


> It made the long trip from Sweden to London over the weekend. How long ago did you sell...?


IIRC i sold it mid-August. Bought it brand new in October 2005.

/joakim


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Great how we're able to track the various Vs out there to some extent. Once in awhile I see #85 pop up here and there. Always tempted to buy it back. Alas, my pocket book (and my significant other) don't agree with me.

wemedge


----------



## 50kopek (Feb 4, 2007)

#85 used to be mine (after Wemedge and Justice) and has been sold in November of last year to a gentleman in the US who is not a regular here at WUS. Loved it, but it was time to let it go. And now I really want to get an Airman 18...:think:


----------



## gunner (Jan 2, 2008)

I assume #1 is sitting in a vault at Glycine HQ?

Lee

#125


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

maybe this thred could be a sticky as the same way as the Special II thread? i think the vintage V deserves it


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

after extensive search I got my hands on one of these  please count me in with no. 006


----------



## Denke27 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice Jan! Congrats! Glad you found one.

Erik


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

hey eric, thanks a lot. this is the best one i had until now  i really love the size and the 12 on top


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

Very nice, I love the grey degrade dial, just a bit small for unfortunately


----------



## hursty (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello all

Wanted to say I've bought Jankoxxx's #006, think it looks good on a brown Hirsch Traveller!









First 24hr watch and I think 12 on top is definitely the way to go


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

god, i already miss this one.. wear it in good health chris!!


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

got one, sold it it and now I want it back 

want it back really baaaaaaad


----------

